# [Projekt] Organisierte Stammgruppen - Allgemeine Umfrage zum Interesse



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Ich habe am Freitag mit meinem Freund ein eigenes, neues Projekt gestartet.
Das ganze nennt sich WoW PvP Stammgruppen, oder kurz <aktuell noch Zensiert>.

Ziel:
Mein Ziel ist es, eine einheitliche Plattform zur Organisation, Verwaltung und Ankündigung von PvP-Events, Stammgruppen und mehr.
Und das ganze Serverunabhängig.
Außerdem soll dies eines meiner ersten Langzeit-Community-Projekte sein.

Beispiel:
Ihr spielt auf dem Server Destromath und wollt eine Stammgruppe organisieren oder beitreten.
Dazu geht Ihr einfach auf die Website (<aktuell noch Zensiert>), loggt euch in Euren Account ein, wählt den für Euren Server entsprechenden Planer (Kalender, ähnlich EQdkp) und meldet Euch an oder erstellt eine Stammgruppe für Euren Server.

Funktionalitäten:
- Jeder WoW-Server bekommt einen eigenen Planer (Kalender), die nicht übergreifend sind, somit bleibt's übersichtlich
- Jeder WoW-Server bekommt im Forum (Serverübergreifend) ein eigenes Board, neben den Allgemeinen Boards
- Ein TeamSpeak2 Server mit 1000 Slot steht zur Verfügung, in dem die User selbst (temporäre) Channels erstellen können
- News über PvP-Events und -Geschehnisse
- die Planer der einzelnen Server sind schnell und leicht zu erreichen, z.b.: Destromath.domain.com

Warum wir das machen:
Zum einen tuen wir dies, um uns selbst fortzubilden (Im Sinne der Programmierung), um Referenzen für künftige Bewerbungen zu haben und das wichtigste: Aus Freude und Spaß an der Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was meint Ihr dazu?
Würdet Ihr Euch soetwas wünschen?
Eventuell auch für geplante Random-Raids?


Meinungen, Feedback und Anregungen sind mir sehr wichtig - aber bitte Sachlich bleiben, sonst nützt das nichts.

Außerdem sind noch Moderatoren und Newsposter (?) gesucht. =P
LG
Nira =)

Edit:
Verständnisproblem:
Ihr müsst Euch auf der Website neue Accounts anlegen. Es werden nicht die WoW-Accounts, Buffed-Accounts oder irgendwelche verwendet.
Die Accountbezeichnung und Passwort sind dem Spieler überlassen.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (16. November 2009)

Hört sich nett an, natürlich läuft das System nur richtig, wenn viele Leute das kennen. 
Nur die armen einzelnen Spieler, die noch mehr von Stammgruppen überrannt werden =/


----------



## J_0_T (16. November 2009)

Okay... momend... du erwähnst das wir uns mit dem Acc einlogen müssen... wenn du den spiele acc meinst wäre das sicherheitstechnisch nicht extrem gefährlich? Da es eigendlich recht einfach ist ein bypass einzu schmugeln der es dritten erlaubt sich genau solche acc zu schnappen?


----------



## valibaba (16. November 2009)

Gute Idee... *beide Daumen hoch*

Denke daran die Fraktionen zu trennen ^^ ... Für Random Raids sollte es ebenfalls so etwas geben. Eventuell sogar mit einem WoW-Addon, welches den spiler Skill irgendwie wiedergibt, mit Hilfe von Rüssi-LvL und Erfolgen. Den ein Rndm Raid ohne skill geht nicht... oder kaum.


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Sowas wie nen Buffed-Acc natürlich - selbst anlegbar.
Lediglich die Charakternamen im Planer sollten korrekt benannt sein ^.-


----------



## youngceaser (16. November 2009)

ingame kalender ...


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Im ingamekalender hast du nicht die möglichkeit den ganzen Server einzuladen... =P

Stell dir vor einer Postet von 15-17uhr im handelschan: am 12.12. um 15uhr ist Rnd-Raid.. bei interesse melden.."
Du kommst aber erst 18Uhr online, also erfährst du nix.
Darum gehst du auf die Projektseite und guggst in den Planer.. fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@valibaba:
Wieso fraktionen trennen?


----------



## Tithilion (16. November 2009)

also ich finde die idee ansich gut, aber da ich eh kein pvp'ler bin waren die beiden anderen umfragen oben leicht mit einem "nein" zu beantworten


----------



## Creciente (16. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Okay... momend... du erwähnst das wir uns mit dem Acc einlogen müssen... wenn du den spiele acc meinst wäre das sicherheitstechnisch nicht extrem gefährlich? Da es eigendlich recht einfach ist ein bypass einzu schmugeln der es dritten erlaubt sich genau solche acc zu schnappen?



Unwahrscheinlich. Solche Boards laufen in der Regel über eine eigene Registrierung und das einzige was daraus ableitbar wäre ist eventuell die Emailadresse für den BNet Account - sofern man dieselbe nutzt. Wer dann natürlich noch sein "12345" Standartpasswort einträgt hat es eigentlich nicht besser verdient als seinen Account temporär zu verlieren. 

@TE - Deine Idee ist an sich gut und vereint eigentlich serverübergreifend das, was bereits einige Stammgruppen in Gilden/Raidforen betreiben.
Für Arenateams wäre eine solche Plattform sicherlich zu overpowered und für BG Stammgruppen auf Dauer gesehen unnötig. Stammgruppen sind wie Raids, sie machen nur Sinn wenn regelmäßig Leute zur gleichen Zeit spielen und genau das kann man über den Ingameplaner realisieren.

Andere Frage: Deine 3. Abstimmung spricht von einer "aktiven" Teilnahme - bitte definiere das genauer.
Sprichst du hier Mods, Newsposter an oder Programmierer, Freehoster, etc?

Gruß Creci


----------



## Raaandy (16. November 2009)

bin gegen organisierte gruppen. folgender grund: das kann pvp genauso lahm legen wie damals die edel twinks.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

klar man kündigt einfach mal fix den horderaid schon 3 wochen vorher im forum an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Creciente schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich. Solche Boards laufen in der Regel über eine eigene Registrierung und das einzige was daraus ableitbar wäre ist eventuell die Emailadresse für den BNet Account - sofern man dieselbe nutzt. Wer dann natürlich noch sein "12345" Standartpasswort einträgt hat es eigentlich nicht besser verdient als seinen Account temporär zu verlieren.


Genau so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Creciente schrieb:


> @TE - Deine Idee ist an sich gut und vereint eigentlich serverübergreifend das, was bereits einige Stammgruppen in Gilden/Raidforen betreiben.


Bedenke, das mit Patch 3.3 auch RND-Gruppen zustande kommen, die nicht auf dem selben Server spielen - somit ist für Vorankündigung eine externe Plattform unabdingbar.



Creciente schrieb:


> Für Arenateams wäre eine solche Plattform sicherlich zu overpowered und für BG Stammgruppen auf Dauer gesehen unnötig.


Für Arenateams würde es auch Sinn machen. Dann muss man nicht immer ingame einloggen.. z.B. von Arbeit aus, was unmöglich ist.



Creciente schrieb:


> Stammgruppen sind wie Raids, sie machen nur Sinn wenn regelmäßig Leute zur gleichen Zeit spielen und genau das kann man über den Ingameplaner realisieren.


Regelmäßig erweiter ich jetzt mal um die Begriffe "Die selben Spieler".
Wenn jmd neues auf den Server transt, kann er nicht in der Stamm-Gruppen-Inv-Liste im Ingamekalender stehen - er ist ja neu.
Genau da setzt doch das Board an. Alle haben die Möglichkeit organisiert etwas zu unternehmen.



Creciente schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Deine 3. Abstimmung spricht von einer "aktiven" Teilnahme - bitte definiere das genauer.
> Sprichst du hier Mods, Newsposter an oder Programmierer, Freehoster, etc?


Das Board und der Planer muss aktiv genutzt werden, ansonsten ist das ganze Ding ja so Actionreich wie Fußnägelschneiden. Es werden ja mind. 10 Leute pro Serverfraktion erwartet, damit überhaupt z.B: WS zustandekommt.

Hoster bin komplett ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber über Spenden freut man sich natürlich (ja, auch mein Rootserver kosetet Geld >_>) !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## Soulcrusader (16. November 2009)

hi,
Also mir gefällt die Idee, aber kann da jeder seinen Raid in den Planer eintragen ode soll ich mih dann bei dir "bewerben"? Weil dann k&#337;nnte es passieren das der planer ueberfüllt ist. 
Und das galt doch auch für pve stammgruppen oder?

MfG


----------



## Creciente (16. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> bin gegen organisierte gruppen. folgender grund: das kann pvp genauso lahm legen wie damals die edel twinks.



Könnte jetzt wieder in einer Diskussion verfallen, dass nicht Edeltwinks PvP lahmlegen sondern solche, die meinen ohne viel tun zu müssen im PvP alles wegownen zu dürfen. Das spare ich mir aber einfach mal da dieses Diskussion ewig alt ist und die Konsequenzen längst umgesetzt wurden.
Aber wenn du dir einfach mal das PvP im Lowlevelbereich ansiehst, stellst du vielleicht selbst fest wie tot es bereits jetzt ist nachdem Leute mit Kommentaren wie deiner hier bei Blizzard Gehör gefunden haben.

b2t
Organisierte Gruppen legen PvP keineswegs lahm - ganz im Gegenteil. 
Die meisten BGs werden verloren weil Einzelkämpfer meinen sie müssten ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen.
Wie in jeder Schlacht sind Koordination und Taktik ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg.
Das darunter natürlich die casual - "ich spiel mal PvP weil mir langweilig ist" - Spieler leiden ist verständlich. Sie mischen sich hier in eine Domäne mit Leuten, die wesentlich mehr Erfahrung in diesem Bereich haben als die sie selbst.

Gruß Creci


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Soulcrusader schrieb:


> hi,
> Also mir gefällt die Idee, aber kann da jeder seinen Raid in den Planer eintragen ode soll ich mih dann bei dir "bewerben"? Weil dann k&#337;nnte es passieren das der planer ueberfüllt ist.
> Und das galt doch auch für pve stammgruppen oder?
> 
> MfG



Dafür gibt es Moderatoren.
Und wenns wirklich so überfüllt werden sollte, hol ich ZAM, da kann er seinen Charm freien Lauf lassen xD


----------



## Soulcrusader (16. November 2009)

hi,
Also mir gefällt die Idee, aber kann da jeder seinen Raid in den Planer eintragen ode soll ich mih dann bei dir "bewerben"? Weil dann k&#337;nnte es passieren das der planer ueberfüllt ist. 
Und das galt doch auch für pve stammgruppen oder?

MfG


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

du hast aber ein kurzzeitgedächnis.. manoman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe über dir =)

PS:
*BITTE KEINE DISKUSION DARÜBER, OB ES PVP BELEBT ODER KAPUTT MACHT*
Dafür gibts andere Threads =)


----------



## turalya (16. November 2009)

find ich super würd mich auch beteiligen, und das pvp machts sicher nicht kaputt wenn alle organisiert sind wirds sogar spannender


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Also bei der Seite bin ich schon seit dem WE dabei.
Ein kleines Werbevideo fehlt noch und einige funktionalitäten auf der Seite selbst.

Wenn alles fertig ist und stabil läuft, wird veröffentlicht.
Ich versuchs bis zu den Weihnachtsferien hinzubekommen. ^^


----------



## vikitori (16. November 2009)

Die Idee ist super und dass du die ganze Arbeit übernimmst ist klasse.
Ich wäre auf jeden fall dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Super Idee Nira :-*, würd ich glatt mitmachen (allein schon weil ich nie Leute für BGs hab und alleine plattgemacht werden suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (16. November 2009)

Moment haben wir ja noch nix gesehen, also können wir auch nicht wirklich sagen wie gut sich das verbreitet durchsetzt. Trotzdem, guter Ansatz




Niranda schrieb:


> PS:
> *BITTE KEINE DISKUSION DARÜBER, OB ES PVP BELEBT ODER KAPUTT MACHT*
> Dafür gibts andere Threads =)



Diskussionen sind hier ja auch unnötig. Es macht PvP sowas von  kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JusTg4m3 (16. November 2009)

Top idee, wäre vllt sogar interessiert mitzuarbeiten an dem Projekt, falls du jmd suchst der dir hilft. Bei Interesse einfach mal per PM melden, dann kann ich dir ja mehr dazu sagen.

Finde sowas auch allgemein als Gamer sehr geil, und hätte da vllt auch ein paar Ideen zum Grundkonzept vllt.


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Dafür ist dieser Thread da... um Vorschläge zu bringen und zu diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (16. November 2009)

Ja ich finde die Idee gut,
ja ich habe Interesse,
ja ich würde aktiv daran teilnehmen,
vor allem weil ich gerne die PvP Erfolge haben würde,
was als Priest recht schwer ist.

ABER:
Ich glaube nicht dass sich genug Spieler zusammenfinden würden,
 jedenfalls noch nicht.
Du müsstest aktiv Werbung dafür machen, auf jedem Server, in allen Foren etc.
Ich hoffe es wird was.


----------



## jay390 (16. November 2009)

Tolle Idee, muss ich schon sagen. Aber warscheinlich für mich unbrauchbar, da ich schon seit ein paar Jahren auf nem Englischen Server unterwegs bin, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Seite mehr als nur Deutsche Server beinhaltet. Aber echt cool zu sehen, was du dir da alles ausgedacht hast. Das bringt dann evtl. wieder ein bissl Taktik in die BGs, nicht nur das übliche gezerge.

Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (16. November 2009)

Auf internationaler Ebene tätig zu sein kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, aber erst später.
Das Template und Datenbank auf einer anderen Sprache zu realisieren ist das kleinste Übel.

Das Problem ist Vertreter des Projektes zu finden. Mind. 2 pro Server, je Ally und Horde.


----------



## Headhunter94 (16. November 2009)

Is ne Saugeile Idee ne Plattform für sowas herzurichten =)


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. November 2009)

Ich finde die Idee auch gut,würde mich freuen wenn das wirklich was wird.


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. November 2009)

-.- Doppelpost


----------



## FonKeY (16. November 2009)

klingt sehr aufwendig

aba coole idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (17. November 2009)

Würden sich shcon ein paar Vertreter finden lassen für die verschiedenen Server??^^


----------



## Pit99 (17. November 2009)

bin eher pvp änfänger aber kann bei Krag'jin helfen


----------



## Chelrid (17. November 2009)

<<-- reiner PvEler daher gute idee, wenn auch für Raids einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Rainaar (17. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bin dabei!


----------



## nuxii (17. November 2009)

ich bin dabei !
vill wird dann pvp wieder spaßig,und ich spiel es mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




denke mit werbung is das kleinste problem


mfg:nyx


----------



## valibaba (17. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @valibaba:
> Wieso fraktionen trennen?



Ich denke nicht, dass es PvP Stammgruppen gibt, in denen Hordies und Allies Rücken an rücken Kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Die Idee von der ganzen Geschichte ist super, denn lieber mit hilfe von ein paar Klicks n Randomraidleader ausfindig zu machen und ihn dann ingame anschreiben, als stunden langes Stammgruppen gesuche im Handels/Gruppen-channel. Die Idee ist Grandios... wird aber wenn sie anklang findet eh von Blizzard geklaut ^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (17. November 2009)

Wollte Dein Projekt ein bischen Unterstützen


----------



## Thau (17. November 2009)

Ansich sehr gute Idee......aber schwer umsetzbar!
Viel Glück sach ich da nur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Mokassa (17. November 2009)

Hi als erstes Super Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich würde mich als Vertreter von Sen´Jin anbieten.
Random Raids könnte man natürlich auch einbauen.
Bei den Random Raids könnte man es so machen das sich 1-2 oder mehrere Spieler von einem Realm bereiterklären einen Raid aufzumachen und diesen auf deiner Seite einzutragen.
Nur mal so ne Idee 

Aber da steckt ein guter Grundgedanke dahinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirano (17. November 2009)

seehr gute idee hoffentlich wird was draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem da mit cataclysm dann pvp gruppen mit 10 leuten ode r mehr rating bekommen


----------



## Niranda (17. November 2009)

Das größte Problem und Herrausforderung stellt für mich bisher die Seite dar.
3 Systeme müssen ineinander integriert werden, die Rechteverteilung muss stimmen und Grafiker für ein eigenes Template müssen gefunden werden.

Dazu arbeite ich auch grad an nem Thread im Design-Board - link folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bzgl. Serververtreter*
Bitte schickt mir eine PM mit folgendem Inhalt:

*Bewerbung:* _Serververtreter/Newsposter/Moderator (Forum)_
*WoW-Server:* _Server eintragen_ (Nur bei Serververtreter)
*Fraktion:* _Allianz/Horde_
*Charaktername:* _Name Eures Charakters (mit Sonderzeichen)_
*Referenzen:* _Nur bei Newspostern (wenn vorhanden) und Moderator (generell sag ich erstmal, dass ihr referenzen haben müsst, um diesen Posten einzunehmen)_

Alle Mitwirkenden erhalten natürlich das Privileg sich als erstes Login/Anzeigenamen sichern zu dürfen - bevor es richtig Startet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (17. November 2009)

Klingt nach einer prima Sache...

Stellst Du auf dieser Plattform auch einen "Brunnen" auf für Equipcheck? ;D
Oder wie willst Du das denn lösen, wenn dann alle Member zusammen gekommen sind und ein Drittel Grau/Grün equipt ist, ein Drittel optimal und der dritte Dritte Überequipt und die anderen 2 Drittel für Lowbobs hält...?

Das wirkliche Problem bei Randomraids ist ja eigentlich nur der DD Überschuss / Tank&Heiler Mangel...

Vielleicht würde ich auf Deiner Plattform eine Liste zusätzlich erstellen mit (gildenlosen) Spielern die gerne Tanken und/oder heilen.
(Eventuell mit Bewertungssystem?! Resp. Einsetzbarkeit - Naxx10er oder doch bereits schon PdoK)

naja...grad von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen und sollte noch was für jene erledigen... aber ich hab mich schon wieder im Forum verlauffen hier... =)


----------



## Niranda (17. November 2009)

Guuuuten moooorgen Rasgaar  *gutenmorgenküsschen geb*
Naa?! was will mein Engel zum Frühstück? Eier oder...

Es geht in erster Linie um Pv*P*!

Das mit dem PvE-Content war nur ein kleiner Gedankenschlag, der mein rechtes Auge zum zucken brachte.
Und wenn überhaupt wäre ein Gearcheck recht simpel:
Einfach Itemlevel zusammenzählen, Durchschnitt vom Char bilden und schon kann man klassifizieren, in welcher Klasse (Tank, Heal, DD) derjenige oder diejenige mitspielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (17. November 2009)

Sauber, da bin ich ja mal wieder mit beiden Füssen mit Vollgas und ungebremst ins Fettnäpfchen rein... =)

PVP interessiert mich leider nur bedingt, wobei ich denke mit einer Stammgruppe das schon viel mehr Spass machen könnte.
Wenn jetzt aber dann beide Deiner Augen anfangen zu zucken und Du Deine Idee weiterziehst bis ins PVE, dann wär auch mein Interesse mehr vorhanden und eventuell
würd ich mich dann sogar für meinen Server melden... 



btw, zum Frühstück nehm ich ein 3 Minutenei, frisch gepressten Orangensaft & backwarmer Zopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2009)

Mir fehlt in der Umfrage folgendes:

Nach wievielen Wochen wird das Ding ungenutzt in der Versenkung laden:
[ ] 1 Woche 
[ ] 2 Wochen
[ ] 3 Wochen


----------



## Niranda (17. November 2009)

Du hattest ne Hexer oder tiki? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (17. November 2009)

reallife?


----------



## Detela (17. November 2009)

Find stammgruppen super nur fürs BG keine gute idee (max. spieler anzahl und so)
aber für mount farming eq farming etc. also pve ne echt hammer sache!=D


----------



## Racziel (17. November 2009)

Also momentan mach ich kaum noch PvP aber das wäre wirklich ein Anreiz wieder aktiver dabei zusein. Organisiertes PvP ist sicherlich interessanter als das Bg-abgefarme wo man mind. 10 singleplayer hat die unbedingt ein achievment haben wollen. Am besten wäre es immernoch, wenn man auch open-pvp-events ankündigen könnte, denn DAS ist für mich wahres PvP auch wenn Blizzard es nicht gerne sieht (Server-killer unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das Board wäre aber sicher noch viel stärker besucht wenn man auch Pve-Events ankündigen könnte (gibts bei uns aufem Server teilweise im Handelschannel doch meist einfach zu schlecht getimed).

Wenn du das alles alleine machen willst dann schonmal Respekt von mir das dir so eine Aufgabe zutraust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (17. November 2009)

An sich schon eine gute Idee, aber ich hab mal das aufgelistet was ich gut und was ich nicht so gut find wenn das sehr sehr viele Leute benutzen würden. 

(+)
- Eine Stammgruppe zu finden ist recht einfach und geht schnell
- Im Bg z.B. gäb es mehr Stammgruppen und würde das battelground vielleicht auch was spannender machen, weil die Leute besser eingespielt sind

(-)
- Leute die nicht genau wissen wann sie Spielen können, haben es schwärer mal eben einen Raid zu finden
- Das gleiche auch im BG. Wenn es dann so kommt, das alle mit den Addons anmelden ist die Chance sehr groß, dass sie fast nur gegen Nicht Stammgruppen antreten und haben so kaum noch eine Chance.
- Es gibt vielleicht auch Leute die sich dann an mehreren Raids anmelden oder so knapp hintereinander das Sie vielleicht nicht kommen können und lassen so mehrere Leute einfach Warten.

vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Punkte, doch so sachen kannst du ja auch noch einbauen. Also ich mein das z.B. das einer sich in dem Zeitraum in dem er sich in einem Raid angemeldet hat, sich nicht auch noch wo anders anmelden kann.


Aber sonst finde ich die Idee cool.


----------



## Niranda (18. November 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> (+)
> - Eine Stammgruppe zu finden ist recht einfach und geht schnell


Das ist das Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xiut schrieb:


> (+)
> - Im Bg z.B. gäb es mehr Stammgruppen und würde das battelground vielleicht auch was spannender machen, weil die Leute besser eingespielt sind


Das Hauptziel ist es ja im BG zu gewinnen.
Der Nebeneffekt ist vllt der, dass man selbst Leute animiert "ordentlich" zu spielen, auch wenn sie in keiner Stammgruppe sind.



Xiut schrieb:


> (-)
> - Leute die nicht genau wissen wann sie Spielen können, haben es schwärer mal eben einen Raid zu finden


Ich denke jeder weiß, wann er mal definitiv SPielen kann - und dann erstellt er dort halt einen Raid/Schlachtzug/whatever



Xiut schrieb:


> (-)
> - Das gleiche auch im BG. Wenn es dann so kommt, das alle mit den Addons anmelden ist die Chance sehr groß, dass sie fast nur gegen Nicht Stammgruppen antreten und haben so kaum noch eine Chance.


Wieso ist da die Chance geringer, gegen andere Stammgruppen zu treffen? Das entzieht sich mir.. ^^
Selbst eine Stamm kann gegen RNDs abloosen...



Xiut schrieb:


> (-)
> - Es gibt vielleicht auch Leute die sich dann an mehreren Raids anmelden oder so knapp hintereinander das Sie vielleicht nicht kommen können und lassen so mehrere Leute einfach Warten.


Das wird durch das System abgefangen... WS dauert 25min, dazu kommt ein Puffer von 10-15min, in den man sich nicht anmelden kann.
Nur der Raidleiter, der das Event angesetzt hat, kann diesen Status löschen.



Xiut schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es auch noch andere Punkte, doch so sachen kannst du ja auch noch einbauen. Also ich mein das z.B. das einer sich in dem Zeitraum in dem er sich in einem Raid angemeldet hat, sich nicht auch noch wo anders anmelden kann.


Schon drin... =)

__________________________________________________________________
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mich außerdem dazu entschieden, PvE-Teile mit einfließen zu lassen.
In der Hoffnung, dass es stabilere Communitys geben wird und mehr Unterstützung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entsprechende Domains sind schon registriert =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (29. November 2009)

*Vorwort:*
Nach den Diskusionen im anderen Thread ([Projekt] Organisierte Stammgruppen - Allgemeine Umfrage zum Interesse) habe ich nun noch ein paar Überlegungen gemacht und mich erstmal für eine genaue und ausführliche Projektplanung entschieden, da es doch mehr beinhalten wird bzw soll.
Hauptsächlichst nach dem Wunsch von PvE-Inhalten.
Weitere Vorschläge, Kritik, Anregungen u.ä. sind gern gesehen und können hier gepostet werden. Den ersten Beitrag (und Placeholder) werde ich dann dementsprechend editieren.


*Allgemeine erste Vorstellung des Projektes:*



*Inhalt:*
a) Planer
- a.1) Statistiken
b) Bewertungssystem
- b.1) Statistiken
c) Serververtreter
d) Realmpoolvertreter
e) Charakterdatenbank
f) Spieler
g) Spezielle Rechteregelung der Spieler
h) Rechteebenen
------------------------------------------
i) Gesucht wird
j) Belegte Positionen
k) Bewerbungsformulare


*a) Planer:*
.. d.h.: mit Spielcharakteranmeldung (mit Details), Bestätigen, Ablehnen, Ersatzbank
- Anmeldungen sind Accountgebunden und Systemweit
.. d.h.: Wenn sich jmd 14Uhr für einen PvE-Raid anmeldet, kann er sich nicht
.. für die Dauer des Raides +15min Puffer woanders anmelden
.. Ausnahme: Er meldet sich bei dem PvE-Raid für die Ersatzbank an oder er wird
.. abgelehnt, dann kann er sich woanders anmelden. Eine Info gibt Auskunft über
.. seine aktuellen Anmeldungen.
.. Der Planer wird in Form eines Kalenders dargestellt. Wie dieser allerdings
.. aussieht ist aktuell noch nicht sicher.
.. Eine Überladung des Kalenders wäre fatal - dafür muss eine Lösung gefunden werden

*- a.1) Statistiken:*
.. Siehe Punkt b.1) !


*b) Bewertungssystem:*
- Jeder Spieler kann jeden Spieler bewerten
.. Ähnlich der ESL (in Gather):
.. Alle Spieler, die an einem Raid teilgenommen haben (also dabei waren, bestätigt
.. durch den Raidleiter/-ersteller), haben die Möglichkeit Ihre Mitspieler zu
.. bewerten. Jeweils mit "Positiv" (+1), "Neutral"(+0) und "Negativ"(+ -1). Zusätzlich
.. hat man noch die Möglichkeit einen kleinen Text (70 Zeichen) beizufügen.
.. Die drei Bewertungsformen (Positiv, usw) bringen einem *Account* Punkte.
.. An denen kann man sehen, ob der Spieler gut/umgangsfreundlich ist, oder ob der
.. Spieler ein A****loch ist.
.. Accountgebunden sind die Punkte deshalb, damit man Twinks des selben Spielers
.. die selbe Bewertung haben.
.. Allerdings wird es eine Info geben, in der steht, zu welchem Charakter die Bewertung
.. gegeben wurde.

*- b.1) Statistiken:*
.. Wie im Punkt a.1) schon angedeutet gibt es Statistiken über jeden und alles.
..


*c) Serververtreter:*
- Er vertritt die jeweilige Fraktion eines Servers
.. Es gibt nur zwei Serververtreter. Einen der Horde und einen der Allianz.
.. Dieser Spieler wird durch ein Voting im jeweiligen Board (Forum) ernannt.
.. Stimmt dieser Spieler zu, so wird er der offizielle Vertreter seiner Fraktion
.. seines Servers.
.. Die Serververtreter erhalten erweiterte Rechte auf das Board des Servers und
.. im Planer. Sie sind aber nicht direkt die Moderatoren!


*d) Realmpoolvertreter:*
- Er vertritt die jeweiligen Fraktion in seinem Serverpool
.. Es wird zwei Realmpoolvertreter geben. Einen Hauptmann und einen
.. Vertreter des Hauptmannes.
.. Die Realmpoolvertreter haben höhergesetzte Rechte als die eines
.. Serververtreters.
.. Eine mindestanzahl von Spielern (aktuell 4) muss von den Serververtretern
.. gewählt werden. Die Fraktion spielt keine Rolle.
.. Die auserwählten Spieler müssen dann von den normalen Spielern aller
.. Server im entsprechenden Realmpool gevoted werden.


*e) Charakterdatenbank:*
- Jeder Charakter, der registriert wird, muss einem Account angehören.
.. Nur so kann das charakterübergreifende (accountgebundene) Bewertungssystem
.. funktionieren.
.. Man erstellt sich einen Account auf der Webseite und erstellt sich darin
.. seine Charaktere (Schreibweise 1:1 zum Spiel).
.. Der Charakter wird angelegt, der User muss nichts weiter machen. Die
.. Daten des Charakters (Skillung, Rasse, Fraktion, Item-Level usw)
.. werden aus dem offiziellem Arsenal (Armory) einmalig ausgelesen.
.. Tritt ein Fehler auf, sind die Daten nicht vorhanden o.ä., so wird
.. der Charakter garnicht erst freigeschaltet.
.. Sollte dies der Fall sein, so wird ein Formular zum manuellem Ausfüllen
.. der Charakterdaten erscheinen, inkl. Angabe des Arsenal(Armory)-Links.
.. Der Serververtreter oder ein nächst Ranghöherer muss die Daten überprüfen.
.. Für die Aktuallität der Daten ist jeder Spieler selbst verantwortlich.
.. Sprich es wird eine Schaltfläche zur Synchronisation zwischen Charakter
.. und Arsenal (Armory) geben.
.. Sollten die Daten älter als 3 Monate sein, so wird automatisch ein Update
.. gefahren.
.. Eine Einteilung in Twink und Main-Charakter wird es vorerst nicht geben.


*f) Spieler:*
- Es sind die normalen Spieler.
.. Die Spieler haben jeweils einen eigenen Account. In diesen Accounts
.. registrieren sie, wie in Punkt e) beschrieben, ihre Charaktere.
.. Die Charaktere werden automatisch der entsprechenden Fraktion, des
.. entsprechenden Servers, des entsprechenden Realmpools zugewiesen.


*g) Spezielle Rechteregelung der Spieler:*
- Jeder Spieler kann das Forum benutzen, sowie Events (Raids, Stammgruppen) ansetzen
.. Jeder Spieler hat das Recht



*h) Rechteebenen:*
- Ebene 1: Administrator
.. Hat die gesamte Kontrolle über jeden und alles. Seine Macht kann nicht
.. in Frage gestellt werden.

- Ebene 2: Co-Administrator
.. Der Co-Administrator(en) werden vom Administrator gewählt. Es ist vorher
.. sicherzustellen, dass ein Co-Administrator kompetent, pflichtbewusst,
.. neutral und zuverlässig auftritt.
.. Er erhält fast die selben Rechte wie der Administrator, sodass er in der
.. Lage ist, den Administrator bei Nichtanwesenheit temporär zu ersetzen.
.. Er erhält Zugriff auf das Usermanagementsystem von allen Mitgliedern und
.. dessen Unterkategorien.

- Ebene 3: Moderatoren
.. Ein Moderator erhält das Recht, Forenbeiträge zu Editieren und zu löschen,
.. in die Userdatenbank eingeschränkt einzugreifen und Newsposts zu
.. veröffentlichen.
.. Moderatoren werden über ein Voting des Boards (Forum) aller Mitglieder
.. ermittelt.
.. Vorraussetzung für das Bewerben des Postens sind Referenzen, z.B. in
.. anderen Boards, in internen Foren o.ä. - um sicherzustellen, einen
.. kompetenten Partner zu haben. Gute bis sehr gute Rechtschreibung ist
.. allerdings vorrausgesetzt - schließlich soll doch etwas Niveau herrschen.

- Ebene 4: Realmpoolvertreter
.. Realmpoolvertreter sind dazu da, um den eigenen Realmpool zu vertreten.
.. Sie setzen Events an, schreiben News und haben die Aufsicht bzw.
.. Eingriffsberechtigung der Serververtreter.
.. Die einzelnen Spieler ihres Realmpools können sie aber nicht verwalten.
.. siehe Punkt d)

- Ebene 5: Serververtreter
.. siehe Punkt c)
.. Er erhält die Rechte die Spieler seiner Fraktion seines Servers zu
.. verwalten. Er kann ebenso Events für seine Fraktion, sowie für
.. seinen gesamten Server ansetzen.

- Ebene 6: Spieler
.. Die Spieler erhalten das Recht, ihre eigenen Charaktere zu verwalten,
.. das Board(Forum) zu benutzen sowie Events für ihre eigene Fraktion
.. ihres Servers, auf dem ihre Charaktere sind, anzusetzen.
.. Siehe Punkt f) und g)


------------------------------------------


*i) Gesucht wird*
- Realmpoolvertreter
- Serververtreter
- Moderatoren
- Spieler^^


*j) Belegte Positionen*
- Administrator (1/1)
- Co-Administrator (1/1)
- Moderator (1/6)
-- Newsposter (0/x)

- Realmpoolvertreter (0/x)
--

- Serververtreter (0/y)
--


*k) Bewerbungsformulare*
Kopiert einfach folgende Formulare in die PM an mich und ersetzt <beispiel> durch euere Infos.
- Moderatoren können auch News Posten, dafür gibt es aber auch den reinen Newsposter


```
[b]Bewerbung: Moderator[/b]
[b]Alter:[/b] <Dein Alter einsetzen> Jahre
[b]Deutschkenntnisse:[/b] <Wie schätzt du dich selbst ein>
[b]Fremdsprachenkenntnisse:[/b] <Andere Sprachen, die du gut sprichst>
[b]Referenzen:[/b] <Deine Referenzen>
```


```
[b]Bewerbung: Newsposter[/b]
[b]Alter:[/b] <Dein Alter einsetzen> Jahre
[b]Deutschkenntnisse:[/b] <Wie schätzt du dich selbst ein>
[b]Fremdsprachenkenntnisse:[/b] <Andere Sprachen, die du gut sprichst>
[b]Referenzen:[/b] <Deine Referenzen>
```


```
[b]Bewerbung: Serververtreter[/b]
[b]Servername:[/b] <Dein WoW Server, auf dem du am meisten spielst>
[b]Fraktion:[/b] <Deine Fraktion, der du angehörst>
[b]Alter:[/b] <Dein Alter einsetzen> Jahre
[b]Deutschkenntnisse:[/b] <Wie schätzt du dich selbst ein>
[b]Fremdsprachenkenntnisse:[/b] <Andere Sprachen, die du gut sprichst>
[b]Referenzen:[/b] <Deine Referenzen, nicht unbedingt erforderlich>
```


```
[b]Bewerbung: Realmpoolvertreter[/b]
[b]Realmpool:[/b] <Dein Realmpool, in dem du Spielst>
[b]Servername:[/b] <Dein WoW Server, auf dem du am meisten spielst>
[b]Fraktion:[/b] <Deine Fraktion, der du angehörst>
[b]Alter:[/b] <Dein Alter einsetzen> Jahre
[b]Deutschkenntnisse:[/b] <Wie schätzt du dich selbst ein>
[b]Fremdsprachenkenntnisse:[/b] <Andere Sprachen, die du gut sprichst>
[b]Referenzen:[/b] <Deine Referenzen, nicht unbedingt erforderlich>
```


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2010)

In diesem Zuge auch mein neuer, eigener Blog, wo ich alles 100% weiterführe, ob ich hier bei Buffed dran denke - größere Releases auf alle fälle. ^^

*Nira's Blog ist Online!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaaaha, wahnsinn oder?! xD
Dort findet ihr alle möglichen "HowTos", diverse Scripte für Internetseiten, lustige Sachen und Geschichten aus meinem Alltag mit Bild und Ton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt einen Überblick über meine aktuellen Projekte und abgebrochenen Projekte und.. alles mögliche halt^^

Jeden Abend soll auch ein kleiner Teil einer meiner Geschichte dort erscheinen... eine Gutenachtgeschichte sozusagen! xD

Viel Spaß, abonomiert, followt, spammt, verbreitet und kommentiert alles! xD

################
www.NiraPhone.de
################

LG
Nira =P


----------



## Wintertraum (19. März 2010)

Find ich super währe dabei. 40 Leute im TS und im Alterac mal schön abrocken. =) Währe super wenn ihr / du das umsetzen könnt!

mfg


----------



## rayFX (26. März 2010)

Hiho zusammen!

*Klasse Idee... zumindest was PvP Spieler betrifft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Zuerst ein paar gut gemeinte Tipps bzgl. Organisation & Verwaltung solcher Plattformen (wir vom UNIT Team greifen da inzwischen auf über 2 Jahre Erfahrung zurück...):
Versucht so wenig wie möglich Administration und Verwaltung für die Plattform vorauszusetzen...
=> die beste Plattform ist immer noch ein Selbstläufer, der (fast) keine Verwaltung benötigt
Auch wir setzen bis dato auf Rollen wie Realmleiter - als Fazit kann man eig. nur sagen: "gescheitert".
Rating von anderen Spielern - imho sehr gefährlich, das kann zum Mopping und Geflame ausarten.

Ich drück euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen für diese Plattform!!!



*Für alle PvE Spieler - diese Plattform existiert bereits und nennt sich UNIT:*
UNIT ist bis dato eine Plattform, die für jeden Realm/Fraktion eine gemeinsame Raidcommunity zur Verfügung stellt.
Sobald sich für einen Realm/Fraktion ein Leiter findet, können Raidleiter ernannt, Raids erstellt & Loots verteilt werden.

Das Problem: Leiter finden und zu unterschiedliche Spielertypen...
Die Lösung: UNIT 4.0! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Vorgeschmack, was UNIT 4.0 bieten wird:
- einfaches Erstellen von Raid-Gilden (Abgleich mit Armory) und Stammgruppen
 * Festlegung der Raidinstanzen
 * Festlegung der Raidzeiten
 * Festlegung der gesuchte Klassen/Skillungen + Wertigkeit des Equips
- gezieltes Suchen nach Gilden/Stammgruppen nach Kriterien (Raidinstanzen, Raidzeiten, gesuchte Klassen/Skillungen, etc.)
- für jede Gilde/Gruppe
 * eigener Raidplaner
 * eigene Lootverwaltung
 * eigenes Raid- und Lootberechtigungs-System
 * eigener Forumsbereich
- für jeden UNIT-Account
 * natürlich unabhängig vom WoW-Account (frei wählbares Kennwort)
 * beliebig viele Chars (Twinks) pro Account (Abgleich komplett über die Armory)
 * Bewertungssystem pro Char auf Basis "durchschnittliches Itemlevel"
 * pro Char beliebig viele Mitgliedschaften (1 Gilde + n Stammgruppen)
uvm.

eine detailierte Liste von derzeit allen neuen UNIT 4.0 Features:
http://forums.wow-eu...8816447&sid=3#0

Homepage: http://www.wow-unit.net
UNIT im buffed.de Forum: http://www.buffed.de...nes-raidsystem/

*Das schöne an UNIT 4.0: wir sind mit der Entwicklung der Kernmodulen fast fertig und rechnen damit evtl. zum Oster-WE live zu gehen!*
Die Basis von UNIT 3.0 ist dabei gleich geblieben, "nur" eben das Modul "Gilden/Gruppen" implementiert und alle anderen Module (Raidplaner, Lootplaner, Raid- und Lootberechtigung) entsprechend angepasst - klingt harmlos, ist aber der bisher größte Update des UNIT-Systems bisher...


Viele Grüße,
Okglar


----------



## Niranda (14. August 2010)

Tolle Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke für die Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nun Eure Plattform des längeren Beobachtet und bin bisweilen zum Entschluss gekommen, dass sie der Aufwand der Mühe nicht als lohnenswert erweist.
Wie du schon sagtest bzgl. der Moderation/Administration ist eine gewisse Masse an Spielern die Grundvorraussetzung - ähnlich dem Buffed-Klassentreffenkram.
Zumal Blizzard auch immer mehr einen Riegel vor PvP-Gruppen schiebt und mit der aktuellen Random-Möglichkeit ist es fast unmöglich überhaupt eine gescheite Gruppe aufzubauen, die auch genügend Nutzen aus der Situation beziehen kann.
Seit längerem habe ich auch kein Wort mehr darüber verloren und werde nun hier mit auch erstmal das Projekt auf Eis legen.

Falls sich jmd findet, der dies jedoch weiterführen will, kann mich gern kontaktieren, dann kann ich meine bisherigen Planungen, Überlegungen und Umsetzungen weitergeben. Wäre ja schade wenn die bisherige Mühe umsonst wäre.

Derzeit habe ich jedoch etwas anderes ins Auge gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.niraphone.de/index.php/2010/07/blacklist-ivora-de-das-bewertungssystem-fur-spieler-und-gilden-server-und-weltweit-im-detail/#more-161

LG
Nira

PS:
Trotzdem danke für die bisherige Resonanz, Feedback, Unterstützung etc. pp.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :*


----------

